# TwoSistersMercantile.com custom Kindle covers - anyone ever hear of this site?



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

I stumbled upon this site today:

http://www.twosistersmercantile.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=TSM-001

It seems that they one-up Strangedog by custom-making any pattern or style of your choosing, complete with your own text for an additional fee.

I searched the board and this site has been mentioned once before, but the person who said she was ordering from them never (to my knowledge) returned with a follow-up post about her experience.

Has anyone else here ever heard of them? Are they reliable?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

new to me.

The little magnifier on their site is cool, but I'd really like to see how it holds the Kindle.  I have the same concern with Strange dog.  It doesn't seem like the 'keeping the expensive machine in the cover' system is any different than what came with the Kindle.  Plus, I really like leather. . . .saving my pennies for Oberon. . . .

Ann


----------



## Khabita (Oct 28, 2008)

I have two strangedog covers, and I love both of them! I have Dragonfiles and Lizards. Both hold my Kindle securely, and look just fabulous!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Khabita said:


> I have two strangedog covers, and I love both of them! I have Dragonfiles and Lizards. Both hold my Kindle securely, and look just fabulous!


But how? Can you post pictures of the way they work. . .I've never seen any. . .which is why I've not seriously considered strangedog. Hey, I also won't buy a purse if I can't look inside it first. 

thanks,
Ann


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> But how? Can you post pictures of the way they work. . .I've never seen any. . .which is why I've not seriously considered strangedog. Hey, I also won't buy a purse if I can't look inside it first.
> 
> thanks,
> Ann


I second this request. I have my eye on that old world map cover from Strangedog (if they ever get back in stock, grrrr) and I'd love to see some pics of yours.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

From the photo on the site, it looks like the TwoSisters cover is actually a quilted cover for the case / cover that comes with the Kindle.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

If you look through the customer uploaded images of the Amazon Kindle, you can see some of the StrangeDog covers open. Here is one: http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/ciu/ea/c9/607181b0c8a06489c0e79110.L.jpg It's not great, but there is a white metal holder all down the left hand side of the Kindle. The right hand side is held by a small piece of Velcro.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> From the photo on the site, it looks like the TwoSisters cover is actually a quilted cover for the case / cover that comes with the Kindle.


That's what I think too... it is very hard to tell what they are selling. They need some better pictures!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Ann Von Hagel said:


> But how? Can you post pictures of the way they work. . .I've never seen any. . .which is why I've not seriously considered strangedog. Hey, I also won't buy a purse if I can't look inside it first.  thanks, Ann


Here are pictures from the StrangeDog site, gives you inside and outside details: http://strangedog.com/Kindle%20Pictures.htm


----------



## Avalon3 (Dec 3, 2008)

MonaSW said:


> Here are pictures from the StrangeDog site, gives you inside and outside details: http://strangedog.com/Kindle%20Pictures.htm


It would be nice if you could enlarge the pictures to have a better idea of the way the Kindle is held. I've had my Kindle for over a year now and I'm sticking with my M-Edge. Just like the Amazon Kindle all of the Strangedog covers seem to be sold out.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Avalon3 said:


> Just like the Amazon Kindle all of the Strangedog covers seem to be sold out.


*From what I understand, it's one man who makes these covers in his spare time when not working or traveling for work...kind of a hobby that took off for him. I had my eye on a couple of designs that were suddenly in stock but I didn't get to his site fast enough to order  Thankfully Oberon took care of that for me *


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a strangedog dragonfly cover. There was a link somewhere on the site that allowed me to ask to be informed when it was in stock.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

The man who makes these is a great guy named Frank who is one of the kindest people I have had the pleasure to know... however Frank has a real job that requires quite a bit of travel. the covers are somethng he does on the side to destress and he enjoys it.. but last time we spoke he told me his schedule was gearing up again.. (he does something in the medical field , I KNOW he told me but I don't remember the specifics) anyway.. this is why they are always sold out.. he will have a weekend and do them (at home) knock out 20 or so and they are gone as fast as he can post them.. that is why the delay.. I am proud to say I chose the materials for the dragonflies.. we joked about it.. I told him women had a thing for them he told me I was crazy.. then sent me an email telling me he was wrong.. LOL I love this guy.

He also has great covers, I am lucky enough to have five of them.. and they hold the kindle well.. I do have three Medge, four if you count the new one with the light which I plan to sell and two Oberon which are dear to me.. those are like art.. but srangedog covers are great.. if you dont like it after you get it, NO worries there are tons of us that will buy it from you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

How does Strangdog's cover's protect the Kindle screen? Are the covers just quilt or canvas? He doesn't give that info. Is it held by that plastic thing on the left & velcro on the back? Just curious. They are cute designs.
Toby


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

There is no extra padding for screen protection. There is a metal clip on the left hand side to hold the Kindle in and a small piece of Velcro on the right hand side. The holding mechanism works well. 

Addition: I have to add, these are made extremely well and are beautiful.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks MonaSW!
Toby


----------

